# Blackpowder!!!! YE HAW!!!



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What's better than blackpowder season?

Blackpowder season with lots of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yes, ladies and gentlemen. It's that time of year again. No, Hunting season is not quite over yet. As I look out my window in central Ohio I can see the white stuff flying through the air already!! It looks to be near perfect for next weeks hunt! I for one will be out every day hunting near Coshocton, also Near Waverly, and may hit Dillon or Woodbury. Anybody else going out?!?!?!?

ski

T/C black diamond .50cal /240gr "tack Driver"
Simmons 3-10x44 wide angle w/see through mounts.

PS If you post, lets hear how much snow you have or is coming your way to help us all out.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be using my 209 "Ultra Mag" with 100 grains of powder and a 350 grain Thompson Center Maxi-Hunter bullet!! We are supposed to get 12-16 inches of snow near home in Delaware county. I will be looking to down a "special 11 point" that I have had my eye on since I first saw him on Saturday of gun season. Yes he is still there as I just saw him last night!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

DOUBLE YEEHAWWW!! snow is coming down in Coshocton cty. about 2 in. more sleet than snow, tommorrow, jim ganahl says storm will track thru wheeling so we will get more then!west of cols. has 12 in. as of 5pm!! the deer oughta stand out real good against that white!!!pines and thick brush should hold em??  if it gets deep getting up and down hills will be tufffff!!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be somewhere in Ashtabula or Trumbull county at least one of the days looking for a doe. Optima 209 Magnum 50 cal. with a 4X scope, 100 grains Pyrodex, 295 grain Powerbelt hollow point. Hope I whack one.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

rac123 said:


> DOUBLE YEEHAWWW!! snow is coming down in Coshocton cty. about 2 in. more sleet than snow, tommorrow, jim ganahl says storm will track thru wheeling so we will get more then!west of cols. has 12 in. as of 5pm!! the deer oughta stand out real good against that white!!!pines and thick brush should hold em??  if it gets deep getting up and down hills will be tufffff!!


Buying my muzzleloader tomarow!!!!!! Not 100% sure on what I'm getting yet, I'll let ya all know after I get home from work!!!!!


Is that 6 still walking? If he is missed again this coming week, I'll run him down and strangle him!!!!!


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

I will be out with my T/C Black Diamond w/ 100 gr. pyrodex pellets and 245 gr hollow pts. I will be hunting private property in Stark County (if the guy will give my dad permission, its the only time my dad and I get to hunt together is opening day of muzzleloader) or if dad don't get permission we are headed down to Tappan Lake area. Here in Stark county we had approx 6-8 inches but rain dropped it down to about 2-4 inches of white stuff. 
Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## slimeyminnow (Apr 13, 2004)

This is my first year hunting went out for gun season got my first deer was a 8 point 18 inch spred just bought my muzzel loader black knight will be hunting again out in monre county my budy has little over 700 aceres i still have 2 tags left does anyone know if there is any snow down there they got lot of rain from the storm will be leaveing on sunday wil post how we did i also have pics of the 8 point i don't know how to post pics been a long time since i have been on the pc got a lot of nice fishing pics too 

here is the pic of my first deer yeah its prety skiny

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I'm bumbed. The way they made the season I'll be stuck @ work. I have a CVA Eclispe Hunter (209 primer) .50 cal w/ a Simmons 8Point 3x9x40 scope. It will be sitting in the gun safe.I'm even thinking of selling it, but know I'll probally be back to hunting blackpowder next year.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

have to cover vacation at work, but will be able to hunt half of wed. and allday thursday- 50 cal. cva mag., with 130 grains loose pyrodex, 240 grain buffalo bullet "ball-et", cuts 2" groups @75 yds, no problem !!!- looking for a 12 pt monster on my wifes uncles farm- he's still there after gun season !!!


good luck and good hunting !!!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

And everyone be safe...... even though its primitive season, some people are still dangerous.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

welll,I went out at 6:45 and am back at 8am!!it is too brutal for this old guy!!!  when yu get a little long in the tooth,that cold air makes your lungs hurt!!no sense pushing the envelope!!I'm gonna wait till tue/wed!supposed to be a "heat" wave!!  ----didnt see or hear anything but the ice cracking in the wind.and trees.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

We didn't see nothing in Perry county today either,


BTW I got a Traditions Tracker 209 50. cal inline!!!


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

My buddy went out this morning in Clermont County and tagged his last (4th) deer of the year at 10 am.

I worked today and assuming my sore throat gets better I will be out on Wednesday and Thursday during the "heat wave" to finish off my season.


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

Hunting Columbiana county this morning...saw a small doe and 2 bucks, I was already tagged out in the buck category and the doe was really small...man was it cold!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

well cabin fever must be hitting the hunters! seen some orange at last and heard some shots!! the heat wave has arrived!!ice still hanging around Coshocton cty tho!!tommorrow ought to finish it off!!weather man says 45 degrees!! wed.!should be good all the rest of week?  -- I still ain't seen nuttin'!!! ain't seen Polesnatcher either???? must be inventory time  hope I get that 6ptr before he does!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

rac123 said:


> ain't seen Polesnatcher either???? must be inventory time  hope I get that 6ptr before he does!



tried to talk the boss man into being sick today and heading out it didn't work, then got some bad news abouta family member so I didn't go out of the afternoon.

It is invenotory time but I don't go in till 3 on Thursday so maybe I can hit over in Perry County again, I just hope to see a deer there!!!



SHOOT THAT 6!!!!!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

went out Monday all day and put on drives with 5 other hunters. had a small basket rack 6pt fly by me doing about Mach2. I was so surprised I actually saw a deer, I didn't have time to get a good shot. We saw about 15-20 deer and two coyotes putting on drives. Coyotes were running for the hills about 150yds out. The deer were going out way in front of the drives. 200+yds. We had to put a lot of distance between the drivers and standers, thus causing a lot to leak out the sides. 
We were hunting the Walhonding area of Coshocton County. I have never hunted in weather like this. There was 1/2 inch of ice on everything, and I mean everything. Every branch and weed in the fields had ice on it. It was literally like a bull in a china shop. And we broke everything!!
You had to be there to understand what a sight it was.

Hunted today down in Morgan county south of Mcconnellsville(SP?) by the powerplant. Private 75 acres. Jumped a bunch of deer while walking the area, but with no snow and ground/leaves very crunchy it was impossible to walk around.

Ski

Plan on hitting MacArthur tommorrow and back to Coshocton on Thursday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunted Hocking Co. Both Monday and Today (Tuesday) Took 2 monday and 2 today. We saw lots of deer both days. My son and each took 1 both days. All does. Did see several large bucks but most were to crafty or to far out. Also got busted big time by a nice 10 pointer monday about 10:00 am. Any way for as cold as it was we stuck it out and both limited out our permits for this year. Wasn't to bad if you were dressed for the weather. I sat in a perment stand that had a nice propane heater in it so that helped Monday. Still was cold. Hope everyone has a safe hunt and gets their deer. Later fellows. I'm staying home and staying warm tomorrow. This old man is tired. Those hill in Hocking get BIGGER every year.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I told you Ski!!! ice out the wazooo!!!I fell twice!!you go south of my place and there is no ice?? figure that one???


----------



## slimeyminnow (Apr 13, 2004)

Well went out on monday very little snow was very cold ground was so crispy seen my first deer at 8:30 am was a doe taged it then went to myother honey spot around 1:30 pm heard 4 deer coming to me down the valley 3 bucks and 1 doe bucks. Bucks were nice looked like a 2 [8] pointers , and a small 4 pointer following a doe i wish i was able to tag the bucks but already got mine on gun season got my second doe about 30 yards away from me . on tuesday went hunting for rabbits no luck there seen a big cyote did have a shot though heard they are doing some nice damage to the farmers down in monroe county when i left went to the check in spot they said 1 10point and 1 16 pointer was checked in cant wait till next season i really dont know why it took so long to go hunting it lot of fun


here is a pic of my first deer its small


----------

